# Firefox Fenster über Batch schließen



## Dananfouf (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Batch-Datei erstellt, indem sich Firefox immer wieder neu öffnet. Ich möchte allerdings, dass sich das Fenster wieder schließt und finde leider keinen entsprechenden Befehl.

Ich möchte nicht den Prozess killen, sondern nur das Fenster schließen.
Auf meinem alten Pc hatte ich sowas mal irgendwie, allerdings ist er kaputt gegangen und die Festplatten waren leider auch nicht mehr zu retten. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------

